# Its been a long time



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure if anyone remembers me but figured I would post some updated pics of my girl. We had just done a recent "photoshoot" expressing our big news 

D7K_9870AA-2 by Nick, on Flickr

D7K_9861 by Nick, on Flickr

In the leaves! by Nick, on Flickr

ninja edit: had to make pics smaller


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I remember you!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!

She looks great!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! 

Beautiful dog and beautiful photographs. Great idea for an announcement.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new family member, great way to announce. Zoey is gorgeous.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I was a little confused. I thought it was just an adoption photo

Then I saw the tiny shoes

Congrats!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

what a cute announcement Congrats!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww, so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

A lot of familiar faces on here 
thanks for the kind words!


----------



## PaulKIng (Dec 5, 2017)

I can't stop smiling watching these pics! :smile2: Amazing idea for photoshoot


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Great photos of your beautiful Zoey. Yes, I remember and I think of her everytime I see a Malinois. Looking forward to photos of Zoey with her new human! Hope mother to be is doing well.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

what great fun. And congratulations


----------

